# Nicole Scherzinger und Lewis Hamilton



## Katiina (6 Nov. 2008)

Also, mich würde ja ganz ehrlich mal interessieren, was Pussycat Nicole Scherzinger mit diesem Formel 1-Fahrer (Hamilton oder so) zu tun hat. Dauernd sind die zusammen bei ner Gala oder so...


----------



## General (6 Nov. 2008)

Katiina schrieb:


> Also, mich würde ja ganz ehrlich mal interessieren, was Pussycat Nicole Scherzinger mit diesem Formel 1-Fahrer (Hamilton oder so) zu tun hat. Dauernd sind die zusammen bei ner Gala oder so...



Die 2 sind nun mal zusammen 

Aber das nächste mal wäre besser wenn du deine Frage hier vllt. reinstellst
http://www.celebboard.net/forumdisplay.php?f=50

Gruss blupper


----------



## Katiina (6 Nov. 2008)

Oh sorry, bin neu und find es grad noch so unübersichtlich. Ach die sind echt zusammen? Hab ich gar nicht mitgekriegt ^^


----------



## maierchen (6 Nov. 2008)

Kein Thema hab mal verschoben.


----------



## Laflamme23 (6 Nov. 2008)

Könnte man annehmen wenn man sie zusammen überall sieht oder ^^


----------



## FranziScherzy (12 Nov. 2008)

Die sind seit Mai 2008 zusammen... 
Kennen gelernt haben sie sich letztes Jahr bei dem EMAs in Deutschland.  hehe
Hoffe, du weißt nun Bescheid!


----------

